# Biting my neck/shoulder...



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm not sure what to make of Halifax's behavior. :? The other night while I was sleeping I felt this really sharp pain right between my neck and shoulder and there Halifax was... chomping down on me. :roll: 

This isn't the first time he has bitten me there either. I was sitting down on one of our couches and he just came up to me... looked like he was hugging me and bit me the exact same way.

I'm starting to think that it's his way of showing everyone that I'm his pet human or something. :lol: The first time I was petting Kiley... the second time I was sleeping next to my husband in a bed too small Hali to sleep next to me. Is this jealous behavior or what? I'm not sure if it is it or not... or if he is just be squirly.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When I come home from the hairdresser Callie will get up on the back of the couch and rub her face on my head and then bite my head (sometimes way too hard). I believe it must have to do with one of the scents of the products that they use. Not sure if she likes the scent or if she's trying to mark me because I no longer smell like her mama. Are you using a perfume or cream in that area that might be causing a similar reaction?

Or maybe he's just a vampire.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Mango does that sometimes. I really think it is an I love you, you are mine thng. It seems to happen when I am loving on him. It seems he gets overly stimulated and does it. Sometimes when I am holding him, I can tell just by his posture and eyes when he is going to do it.


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

My 1-year old (today!) Hallie constantly jumps up on both my shoulders and my boyfriends shoulders and lays right across them, and about half the time ends up chomping down on us too! she's the most affectionate cat in the world so i know it's not her just being mean ... hm ... i'd really like to know why this happens too!


----------



## Sheemie (May 21, 2006)

That happened with my kitten too. I kept a spray bottle next to my bed and whenever he did it I spritzed him, he stopped in two days!


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*air power*

Gizmo will sometimes try to give me a nip when she sits on my lap. This is generally a sign of overstimulation. I say "No" and if she keeps doing it, she is put on another chair. 
If your cat is in your face and chomping on your neck, blow a short sharp puff of air in his face.
Cats _hate_ that and best of all, you don't have to get up and get a water bottle. The chastisement is immediate and he should get the message very quickly that you don't tolerate that behaviour.


----------

